# Se cacher derrière un cap avancé



## Hyronakamura

Bonjour je voudrais savour comment je peut traduire cette phrase-la. Je sais qu'il faut essayer de la traduire mais je ne sais vraiment pas . Cette phrase je l'ai Pris du roman noir de nodier (trilby ou le lutin d'argail).
Se cacher derrière un cap avancé: nascondersi dietro un ...........avanzato. Merci d'avance


----------



## matoupaschat

Diciamo che un po' più di contesto non sarebbe superfluo


----------



## Hyronakamura

Le roman commence comme ca:
quand jeannie, de retour du lac,avait vu s'egarer au loin, s'enfoncer dans une anse profonde, se cacher derrière un cap avancé, palir dans les brumes de l'eau et du ciel la lumière errante di bateau voyageur qui portait son mari et les espérances d'une orche heureuse......
J'espère que maintenant il est plus claire.


----------



## matoupaschat

Mah! ... Semplicemente "un capo avanzato" .


----------



## Anaiss

Hyronakamura said:


> Le roman commence comme ca:
> quand jeannie, de retour du lac,avait vu s'egarer au loin, s'enfoncer dans une anse profonde, se cacher derrière un cap avancé, palir dans les brumes de l'eau et du ciel la lumière errante di bateau voyageur qui portait son mari et les espérances d'une *orche* heureuse......
> J'espère que maintenant il est plus claire.


Due domande ignoranti : 
1-"un capo avanzato" nel senso di "scoglio sporgente"?
2-Qu'est-ce que c'est une _orche_? Je ne la trouve nulle part..


----------



## Hyronakamura

"une *orche*" è un mio errore dovevo scrivere " esperence d'une *pê**che *heureuse".
Comunque io non capisco il senso di nascondersi dietro un capo avanzato. Potete spiegarmelo, grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Semplicemente, la nave passavo dietro il cosiddetto "capo avanzato" e allora la luce che ne emanava (i fanali o altro) non si vedeva più .


----------

